# Wading in January? Or am I wasting time?



## upacreek333 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here for a week from Idaho and wanted to fly fish...weather's a bit a of a downer, but I'll fish in the rain. Was hoping to wade the flats--is that even a worthwhile endeavor this time of year? And any advice on flats I can access by car/on foot? Thanks guys... really appreciate your help!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Where are you staying?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The cooler full of killer specks that I saw in Pompano Joe's garage a few days ago leads me to believe that the wading is pretty good if you know where to go. Wish I knew where that dang spot is..........


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

try walking the beach after a strong north wind some days bonito will be schooled up right on the beach not worth eating but lots of fun on a fly


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Fort Pickens has some fun grass flats. And the gulf side always has redfish


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't claim to be a saltwater fly fisherman but your fish move into the shallows on warm days and are on the drop-offs when it cools. Some of the best fish are caught this time of year. You can try the 'Naval Live Oaks Area' of the Gulf Islands National Seashore in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

upacreek333 said:


> Here for a week from Idaho and wanted to fly fish...weather's a bit a of a downer, but I'll fish in the rain. Was hoping to wade the flats--is that even a worthwhile endeavor this time of year? And any advice on flats I can access by car/on foot? Thanks guys... really appreciate your help!


Never really been into "wade fishing" so I have nothing to offer here except a comment on your thread title.

Any kind of fishing is never a "waste of time."


----------

